# xenyx 802 and the trim knob.



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Perhaps not the right forum, but I had some issues using my ep2500 and my sub as supposedly the line level was not enough from my receiver(-10 dBV instead of +4dbu) so I plugged the sub preout into my 802 and out to the ep2500. There is an input trim knob, however I am not sure where the correct setting should be. Anyone know? If I turn the knob up to much I hear distortion, to low and its like nothing is happening, any ideas on the correct position?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing to it! Turn up the trim until the clipping indicator (next to the "Pan" knob) lights up, then back it down to where the clip light doesn't come on anymore. Same thing with the main output meters - keep the channel strip and main outputs knobs positioned below clipping.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Nothing to it! Turn up the trim until the clipping indicator (next to the "Pan" knob) lights up, then back it down to where the clip light doesn't come on anymore. Same thing with the main output meters - keep the channel strip and main outputs knobs positioned below clipping.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thank you so much Wayne.

I ran into a snag. when I start to turn up the trim or volume while playing say pink noise from rew. Before I can get a steady green light on it will sound loud. If I attempt to go near the "0" green LED the whole house is ready to collapse going any further I will surly kill something in my system or someone in my family. My sub is a 18" mal x sealed..

To help, here is the audio chain I am using to generate the noise.

-Rew using the pink noise "sub cal" option 20 hertz
-From my USB sound card to my Denon AVR 887 via optical.
-From the Denon pre out to my Xenyx 802 line input 1.
-From the Xenyx 802 Master output to my ep 2500.

My computer volume is set to max.
My AVR volume is set to -25db and the sub channel level is set to "+ 0"
My Trim knob/Line level/Master volume on the 802 are all exactly half way or pointing north/neutral what have you, without or very little light movement on the -20 green light.

Any change on the 802 with the pink noise and the earth quake happens. I had to reduce my gain on my amp almost all the way. I assume that somewhere along the line something is sending a "hot" signal.

Could it be the master volume on windows?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I dunno, could be that the 802's trim calibration is funky. Really, it's not imperative to get all the LED indicators on the 802 "just right" as I outlined above. As long as your getting all the signal to the EP2500 that you need, and there is no clipping indicator lighting up on the 802, you're good to go. if you're still worried about getting all the 802's LEDs "just right," I suggest ditching the computer feed and using a bass-heavy action flick DVD as your signal source.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

